# Weight Question



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I start out with 4 wheeler tires, one on each trace, pulling them over a variety of surfaces, so they make strange, and changing, noises. 

I let them come up to the front and roll around, and I am doing this in an open bridle.
Then I hook them to the single tree, and then a big tire.

It is not too much weight, but I need the independent traces to start....


----------

